# Possible solution to audio stuttering in windows 10 1903



## Scatler (Oct 12, 2019)

Just joined the audio stuttering issue club because i'm using a discreet audio card - Asus Xonar AE. Posting here because i've found a solution that at least works for me.
While i've tried just about all fixes i could find between august and as of this posting, none of them seemed to help.
Using BCDEDIT /SET DISABLEDYNAMICTICK YES from https://www.techpowerup.com/258611/...io-stutter-bug-microsoft-hasnt-managed-to-fix didnt help and also i've noticed that it forces windows to redownload and install this months cumulative update (as of this posting KB4517389)

So here's the solution that works for me:

Thinking that it might have something to do with latency (as per having read numerous threads about it), i've fired up latency mon in the hopes of finding what is causing the audio stuttering issue. For some bizarre reason while process mon is running and monitoring latency i've had zero audio stuttering for over 5 hours of non stop music listening.


As soon as i latency mon stops monitoring latency, audio stuttering issue returns.

Also i should mention that if i switch the default sound output to built in audio, stuttering bug is not present.

As of this posting windows was up to date, along with all the drivers.


----------



## karl53 (Oct 12, 2019)

Thank you for feedback; will try a similar idea with my rig, even if it is running Windows 7.


----------



## Scatler (Oct 15, 2019)

Got a response from asus on the issue. As was expected they don't care.

Dear Valued Customer,
The problem you are describing is not the result of an incorrect driver or errors in its microcode, since we do not observe this problem when testing in our lab after you contacted us, nor did we receive complaints about a similar problem from other users of this model. In all cases, the driver from 2017 is used, which is still relevant and works correctly.
If you are experiencing problems with your card, first you need to exclude the software source of the problem, and at the same time the influence of other components of your system on the operation of the card, for this you need to check its operation when connected to another PC running another copy of the OS. If it will still observed, then it is necessary to state the fact of a card malfunction, which is an occasion to contact the seller for the RMA process, provided that the warranty period has not yet expired.


----------



## Persisto (Jan 2, 2020)

Hello,
I have the same problem On Windows (my main OS) on brand new Xonar card AE card in an HP Z420 workstation. Sound falls away for a fraction of a second every 4.5 seconds. (Youtube on Chrome or local music and video on Potplayer) 

Running LatencyMon did not have any effect (but reports "Your system appears to be suitable for handling real-time audio and other tasks without dropouts")
Mine is a dual boot system, all works well under Linux MInt 19.3

I'd love to find a solution so as to profit from my new Z906 speakers.

Thanks
Pete


----------



## SomeOne99h (Jan 2, 2020)

Try Downloading _InSpectre_ and disable Spectre Protection.





						GRC | InSpectre
					

InSpectre - Inspect Windows Meltdown and Spectre Vulnerability




					www.grc.com


----------



## Persisto (Jan 2, 2020)

SomeOne99h said:


> Try Downloading _InSpectre_ and disable Spectre Protection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, it did not make a difference. (It would have been surprising for  performance -even with Spectre Protection- to be an issue, My CPU is not new but it has 16 cores!)



Persisto said:


> Hello,
> I have the same problem On Windows (my main OS) on brand new Xonar card AE card in an HP Z420 workstation. Sound falls away for a fraction of a second every 4.5 seconds. (Youtube on Chrome or local music and video on Potplayer)
> 
> Running LatencyMon did not have any effect (but reports "Your system appears to be suitable for handling real-time audio and other tasks without dropouts")
> ...



Very confusing: I just discover that when using the SPDIF output of the Xonar AE sound card, the stuttering problem does not exist.... (That is better than the stuttering, but the SPDIF output is  stereo only!)


----------



## 1903bug (Jan 26, 2020)

Any follow up about this? I have exactly the same problem on M-Audio Air 192|6. Running latencymon exactly does the same and fixes it for me but it's insane to think I'd run it all the time to avoid the issue. Also I often have disconnects of ASIO while working on cubase that forces me to reset the ASIO drivers to make it work again.


----------

